# ASV Hamburg: Freie Gewässer sicher für Angler - Verbandsgewässer noch unsicher



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2010)

*Freie Gewässer sicher für Angler - Verbandsgewässer noch unsicher*

So etwas nennt man dann eine klare Aussage, da könnte sich der ASV Hamburg gerne mal ein Beispiel nehmen.

Damit ist für die freien Gewässer in Hamburg Rechtssicherheit gegeben.

Bis sich der ASV Hamburg entscheidet, ebenfalls eine rechtssichere Erklärung abzugeben, bleibt in den Verbandsgewässern das Angeln weiterhin mit der Gefahr von willkürlichen Sanktionen verbunden. 

Nachfolgend die Antwort auf unsere Anfrage an die Hamburger Behörde:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> ich komme zurück auf Ihre Erinnerung per e-Fax vom 16.7.2010. Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dass infolge eines technischen Versehens Ihre Mail vom 9. Juli 2010 nicht zeitnah beantwortet wurde.
> 
> ...



Hier gehts zur Diskussion>
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


----------

